# Fed or state grants for pond stocking



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if any federal or state grants exist for private pond stocking? I am not that hopeful of it but thought I might ask if anyone knew anyway... Also, can you safely transplant a smallmouth bass from a river to a 4 acre pond without serious disease issues??


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know there aren't any state grants and 99% sure there arent federal for stocking a private pond. I strongly recommend ATAC who are sponsors of this site. We had them stock our pond and from what I could tell we had a 100% survival rate. The cost isn't as much as one would think. It's worth the money for piece of mind knowing the fish are healthy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Check with your County. The Geauga County Soil and Water dept. sells fish for stocking in April every year.
http://geaugaswcd.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/2013_TreeSaleOrderForm-lettersize.30145402.pdf


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

DO NOT PUT river or other lake fish in your pond one alien fish with a bug can kill the hole lake. yep guys do it ,there just lucky .


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

correct, do NOT put fish from another pond or river into an existing watershed lake, very bad things can happen... also I highly recommend ATAC on here for stocking also, I been getting all my fish and minnows from there for the last 5 years now with no problems....

Salmonid


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! I thought transplanting might be an issue. On the other hand, thanks snakecharmer about the info on the fish sale in GC!! Those are great prices. I am especially interested in the perch at .80 a piece!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you put in perch, make sure you put in enough predators to keep them in check. They get out of control after a while. Not sure where you are, but check your local SWCD web site also if Geauga County isn't close. Like Snakecharmer mentioned, many SWCD departments offer fish at reasonable prices this time of year. But you'll probably want to get your order together soon, I think the deadline is coming up.


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks M.Magis, I was thinking the same thing. I am in Portage county in N.E. Ohio. I have a 4 years of established bass population. I am thinking they will make sure it does not overpopulate. Also wondering if the perch I will put in will actually make it because of the amount of bass. Pond is 4 acres variable depths up to 18 feet. Putting in 100 perch. Wondering if it should be more??


----------

